# "How to organise a Lotto Syndicate"



## cnu (22 Mar 2006)

Any advice on setting up a Lotto syndicate?

_(Original thread pruned at OP's cnu's request, but we felt that we should leave the advice part)

CCOVICH_


----------



## ninsaga (22 Mar 2006)

*Re: cnu*

Is this what you are referring to?

ninsaga


----------



## ajapale (22 Mar 2006)

*Re: Lotto Syndicate*

So you want to form a syndicate to play the Irish National Lottery?

Have you any experience in forming and doing the administration for such a syndicate at work or with a GAA club perhaps?

Have you looked at the national lottery website and noted what they have to say about syndicates?



> All About Syndicates
> 
> Here's some important points to keep in mind when running a syndicate:
> 
> ...


----------



## ajapale (22 Mar 2006)

*Re: Lotto Syndicate*

How about I change the title to "How to organise a Lotto Syndicate". I for one  am interested in what might emerge.

aj


----------



## CCOVICH (22 Mar 2006)

*Re: Lotto Syndicate*

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## bofarr01 (23 Mar 2006)

When we set up one in work, we created a bank account for the syndicate then insisted everyone set up a Standing Order to pay the required amount of money into account regularly - saves the hassle of trying to collect money from a dozen people! Then the organiser just uses a bank card to withdraw the cash every month or so and does 8 draws.

We also created an agreement which everyone had to sign - this outlined every eventuality we could think of, incuding people leaving the company, dying, not being paid up if we won etc etc. And we included a catch-all condition saying that, in the event of a disagreement, the majority would decide it. 

Most importantly of all, there was a a line exonerating the organiser from any legal action if we missed winnings due to his mistakes!


----------

